
GBD 2010: understanding disease, injury, and risk : The Lancet - protomyth
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736%2812%2962133-3/fulltext
======
protomyth
link to article on article [http://io9.com/5969254/chart-reveals-the-diseases-
that-are-m...](http://io9.com/5969254/chart-reveals-the-diseases-that-are-
most-likely-to-kill-you)

